# Summer car rates on Maui



## daventrina (Feb 20, 2008)

Have you looked at car prices? National and Alamo both wanted over $400 for a sub-compact for two weeks . Has anyone found a good deal for July. Used Dollar in 06 and got a good rate ($230 for two weeks) and haven't checked them yet.


----------



## rmb (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is a scenario that tells you how volatile the car rental prices really can be:

Over the weekend, I checked in the AM and the PM prices on priceline (retail), hotwire, and just for the heck of it, a couple of retailers (AVIS, DOLLAR, etc.).  Prices on Maui for mid July were threw the roof... almost $400 for a week for a full size car.  I tried 'name your own price' on Priceline 3 days straight starting at $25 per day, up to $27 per day... no bites.

I checked Monday morning again and noticed something... all prices were still the same except for full size cars.  A full size car was now going for $253 (total cost incl. taxes, fees) down from nearly $400.  I saw it on priceline's retail line, confirmed it on Hotwire, then checked on AVIS' (on priceline's retail line, you can see the actual retailer name next to the price) website... it was there, same price - $253 total cost.

I immediately booked it on AVIS simply to avoid the immediate charge that you would get from Hotwire and Priceline.  My point:  check regularly and you will catch it one day where the drop in price will amaze you.  AVIS said it is all about inventory available, and it changes by the hour.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been having good luck with Costco and priceline but you do have to check frequently.  I think, I have like 5 car rentals that I need to cancel because I keep finding a better rate.  I check up to the day we leave if I didn't get a non-refundable rate.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 20, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I've been having good luck with Costco and priceline but you do have to check frequently.  I think, I have like 5 car rentals that I need to cancel because I keep finding a better rate.  I check up to the day we leave if I didn't get a non-refundable rate.



If you want to avoid cancelling, just modify your existing reservation.  You can change every aspect of your reservation (coupons, car type) except the name and shop around.  If you click "next" they'll even give you a side-by-side snapshot of your original reservation vs. modified reservation so you can compare.  Then they ask you if you want to keep the original or the modified reservation.  

Easy as pie!


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh, and the best price I was able to find for my SUV rental was the Costco corporate code and the "one free day" coupon from Entertainment.


----------



## klaughl0 (Mar 2, 2008)

*rental car websites*

I have used hawaiidrive-o.com but also regularly check the big name sites.  I usually end up making about 6 reservations over a 6 month lead time, each new reservation lower than the previous.  I have lowered my rate by 1/2 over time and have gotten reductions just days before arrival.

An easy way to check many companies is www.carrentals.com
Another source http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 3, 2008)

I just modified my weekly reservation yesterday at Alamo.  I used the Costco corporate code and the Entertainment "One Free Day" code to bring the total for a full-size car down to $197.  Mid-size was pricing at $180.  This was for July.  

I'm going to Hawaii in July because I'm bringing the kids. Never again.  Everything from the flights to the rental car prices are staggering.


----------



## rschallig (Mar 3, 2008)

*April/May not July*



daventrina said:


> Have you looked at car prices? . . . Has anyone found a good deal for July. . .



For those traveling April/May . . what a difference the off-season can make. Today I booked an Alamo mid-size for 7 days in Maui through Costco on-line for $95.73 or $131.56 net that includes taxes surcharges and fees. This price includes the "one-day free" coupon and additional driver. Hopes this info is helpful to those traveling prior to July.
Bob


----------



## daventrina (Mar 3, 2008)

rschallig said:


> For those traveling April/May . . .
> Bob


Sure wish that we could go off-season...


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 3, 2008)

We were just in Hawaii (Big Island) in January.  I booked a full size for two weeks for $379 total through AAA.  I think there was a special rate on top of the AAA discount.  They were out of full size so they gave us a mini van which is what I originally wanted but that would have been $900 for two weeks.

I was just checking prices for the summer and they wanted $670 for 2 weeks.  That's almost a $300 difference from January.


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 4, 2008)

A few days ago, I reserved, (from Alamo) a compact, for 2 weeks (April 27 to May 11th) with a total price of less than $296.  I was using an Entertainmet book coupon.  This in on the Island of Maui.

Tony


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 4, 2008)

Update on car rental prices on Maui.  Just checked the rates again, and now have a compact car, from Alamo, for 2 weeks (27 April to 11 May) for a total cost of $233.34.  That is also using the Entertainment Book coupon.

Again, that includes ALL fees and taxes.

Tony


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 4, 2008)

Does the Entertainment or AAA offer the best Hawaii discounts...we are going in June. I am already getting killed on airfare.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 4, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Does the Entertainment or AAA offer the best Hawaii discounts...we are going in June. I am already getting killed on airfare.



I haven't found good luck with AAA.  Their preferred provider is Hertz and I've always found better deals with Alamo or National.  The best deals I've snagged in years past have been gotten:

a) using a Costco corporate code and a coupon (e.g. Entertainment or Costco) that works best for the car I'm renting.  The coupons have restrictions so try the ones that will save the most for the car you're targeting. For instance, sometimes the $25 off weekly rental is only good for SUVs or minivans. 

b) using the corporations "Hot Deals" or promos found on their website.  For instance, I snagged an SUV for a week for $238 2 years ago using National's website promo.   You have to be patient with these, as most are posted within a few weeks of travel.  However, with June and July being high season, they might not discount them at all.   

I'd definitely book the lowest rate I could find now and then keep checking. 

Remember that if you have an additional driver, Costco also gives you a free additional driver.  Given that rental companies charge $8-12 per day for this perk, it's usually well worth it to use either the Costco corporate code.  National's Emerald Club (free to join) also allows the spouse to drive free.  

No matter where you rent, if it's a national program, I highly recommend joining their free loyalty program (e.g. Emerald Club, QuikSilver).  It'll save time at the check-out and most of them have features that allow you to skip ahead of folks in line at the counter.


----------

